# Setback in my training.



## rhopkins (Jul 15, 2017)

Had to go see the total eclipse and when I returned I had lost all progress with taming my bird. Now he want eat from my hand and he moves to the other end of the cage when I try to coax him to a hand full of millet. My sister feed and changed his water while I was gone for the 3 days. Somewhere some trauma was introduced. I did manage to get him to eat a small bit of seed from my hand tonight. But he was not trusting as before. Looks like a month of work went down the drain. Oh, well guess I have to start all over from the beginning.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*There are often set-backs and the feeling of one-step forward two-steps back with working with budgies.

The key to success is taking the Time and having the Patience necessary.

Always work at your budgie's pace.

Re-review the stickies in the Taming and Bonding Section of the forum and realize that Taming/Bonding is all about establishing TRUST. 

Best wishes!*


----------

